# Clinton River Tactics



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, been a while since I've fished, and I've never fished for steelhead but plan to this spring break when I get home from school (March 1). My question is: should I try fishing for steelies with a fly fishing rod (I've fished trout plenty of times before with it) or should I go with a spinning setup? If I fly fished, I probably would use some stoneflies and eggs and then if I decided to go spinning I would probably drift jigs or eggs. Any input on what produces? I'm looking for a method that produces; I'd just like to get a fish on the end of my line this break. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CreekFisherman (Jan 17, 2012)

drift eggs under a bobber with a long spinning rod


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

hockeymania2 said:


> Hey guys, been a while since I've fished, and I've never fished for steelhead but plan to this spring break when I get home from school (March 1). My question is: should I try fishing for steelies with a fly fishing rod (I've fished trout plenty of times before with it) or should I go with a spinning setup? If I fly fished, I probably would use some stoneflies and eggs and then if I decided to go spinning I would probably drift jigs or eggs. Any input on what produces? I'm looking for a method that produces; I'd just like to get a fish on the end of my line this break. Thanks everyone.


Bring both and do exactly what you said with each....just need a fish sitting there that agrees


----------



## mharv64 (May 11, 2011)

If you can swing it go up north for your first time. Every time I go to the clinton I end up in frustration. but head up to the aul sable or the big Man and your garented to love it.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in Novi and plan on spending spring break on the water, if the bank allows soon. I'll hit the water with ya for sure (was even going to go up to the Betsie for the weekend).

I got my first fly rod, and also have a bunch of jigs tied for floating.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve_D said:


> I live in Novi and plan on spending spring break on the water, if the bank allows soon. I'll hit the water with ya for sure (was even going to go up to the Betsie for the weekend).
> 
> I got my first fly rod, and also have a bunch of jigs tied for floating.


Do you plan on fly fishing the Clinton?


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Go to school at OU going to try and fish the Clinton any time now, I'm floating egg sacks under bobber on spinning gear see how it goes.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

hockeymania2 said:


> Do you plan on fly fishing the Clinton?


Yes.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve_D said:


> Yes.


Solid, I'll probably see you out there then sometime next week. Are you going to angle the yates area?


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

hockeymania2 said:


> Solid, I'll probably see you out there then sometime next week. Are you going to angle the yates area?


I'll probably start there, and make my way downriver a little further each day. You can't miss me, I'll have green waders and a MICHIGAN sweater on screaming profanities and stuff.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve_D said:


> I'll probably start there, and make my way downriver a little further each day. You can't miss me, I'll have green waders and a MICHIGAN sweater on screaming profanities and stuff.


Haha alright I'll be sure to look out for you. That may cause a problem though, seeing as how I go to Michigan State University:coolgleam


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

That is entirely fine - I pay for the education, not for the rivalry lol


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve_D said:


> That is entirely fine - I pay for the education, not for the rivalry lol


I am in agreement with you haha. Hopefully I see you out there and at least one of has has a fish in his hand


----------

